# [SOLVED] .Net Framework Generic Trust Failure



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

I am trying to install .Net Framework 4 and I am getting "Generic Trust Failure" at the end of copying the files. The end of the log file shows:

C:\731be75a4c39f33460c2ed39\SetupUtility.exe Signature verified successfully for SetupUtility.exe
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Signature verification succeeded for SetupUtility.exe
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]File C:\731be75a4c39f33460c2ed39\SetupUtility.exe, locked for install. 
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Verifying Digital Signatures: C:\731be75a4c39f33460c2ed39\SetupUtility.exe Success
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Verifying Digital Signatures: C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_4.0.30319\netfx_Extended.mzz
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29] C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_4.0.30319\netfx_Extended.mzz: Verifying signature for netfx_Extended.mzz...

[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Possible transient lock. WinVerifyTrust failed with error: 2148204800
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Possible transient lock. WinVerifyTrust failed with error: 2148204800
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_4.0.30319\netfx_Extended.mzz - Signature verification for file netfx_Extended.mzz (C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_4.0.30319\netfx_Extended.mzz) failed with error 0x800b0100 (No signature was present in the subject.)

[8/2/2011, 14:55:29] C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_4.0.30319\netfx_Extended.mzz Signature could not be verified for netfx_Extended.mzz
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]No FileHash provided. Cannot perform FileHash verification for netfx_Extended.mzz
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]File netfx_Extended.mzz (C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Setup_4.0.30319\netfx_Extended.mzz), failed authentication. (Error = -2146762496). It is recommended that you delete this file and retry setup again.
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Failed to verify and authenticate the file -C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Mic...\netfx_Extended.mzz
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Please delete the file, C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\Mic...\netfx_Extended.mzz and run the package again

[8/2/2011, 14:55:29] Action complete
[8/2/2011, 14:55:24]calling PerformAction on an installing performer
[8/2/2011, 14:55:24] Action: Performing actions on all Items...

[8/2/2011, 14:55:24]Wait for Item (SetupUtility.exe) to be available
[8/2/2011, 14:55:29]Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x800B010B), "Generic trust failure. " (Elapsed time: 0 00:00:23).
[8/2/2011, 14:55:33]WM_ACTIVATEAPP: Focus stealer's windows WAS visible, NOT taking back focus

Searching for the file netfx_extended.mzz shows no results on my computer.
I tried turning off my virus/spyware program but that didn't help. Does anyone have a fix for this problem?


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: .Net Framework Generic Trust Failure*

have a read here, Quick fix for .NET Framework 4 update glitch | How To - CNET

good luck


----------



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: .Net Framework Generic Trust Failure*

Still not working. At first it appeared that it was going to work but then it said I needed to delete my current version -- which I did. After rebooting the Microsoft installer came up and showed I needed to install the latest version of .net framework. This went well. I rebooted again and started the installation of MS Expression. It started and indicated I needed to install .Net Framework (I thought I just did this). Once again I marked yes to install and got the Generic Trust Failure. It is as if Expression isn't checking the hard drive for .Net Framework. Do you or anybody else have any more ideas?


----------



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

Answer was found by doing the first 5 steps of the following site:

HELP! Generic Trust Failure with .NET Framework 4 install/update Win 7


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

great, glad you got it sorted... 
and THANKS for posting your fix as i'm sure it will help others in the future....


----------

